# Angora babies update



## DianeS (Feb 6, 2011)

My angora kits are 28 days old now. These eight babies I wasn't sure were even going to live are doing GREAT! 

The little one that looked like it had splay leg is just fine now. It was just muscular, and getting her out of the litter of kits bigger than she was and putting her in with tinier ones was what she needed. She's not squashed on the bottom anymore, and her legs are now straight and she can hop. 

One got poked in the eye, and it got infected. But Terramycin treatment is clearing it up nicely. He can open it now, and appears to see out of it, its only a little swollen still. 

We can tell genders on most of them - I have at least 4 does and 2 bucks - 2 are still mysteries, we think we have one more of each, but can't be certain yet. 

This is the tiny one, there are three that are primarially this black color (they're solid black even though the camera flash makes some of it look lighter), although one may have a lighter color on the belly:






Here is one that is a uniform grey color all over her body:





Here is a grey one with a brownish tinge (doesn't show well on camera), and darker ears and face:





And this one is different: Darker grey, darker ears and face, lighter on belly, hair may have agouti shadings, but there are no eye rings:





They're all hopping around, eating pellets and hay, and looking happy. I'm so glad foster moms were available for them! Those of you who have EVER fostered someone else's litter, you are appreciated beyond words!


----------



## txcarl1258 (Feb 6, 2011)

The top one is so cute.  Almost makes me want an Angora, but my rabbits aren't pets they have a purpose!  At least thats what I had to tell my DW!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 6, 2011)

txcarl1258 said:
			
		

> The top one is so cute.  Almost makes me want an Angora, but my rabbits aren't pets they have a purpose!  At least thats what I had to tell my DW!


French angoras have a meat-type body.  I raise them for wool, sale, AND meat.


----------



## DianeS (Feb 6, 2011)

txcarl1258 said:
			
		

> The top one is so cute.  Almost makes me want an Angora, but my rabbits aren't pets they have a purpose!  At least thats what I had to tell my DW!


Have you priced Angora wool lately? These rabbits have a very definate purpose - they'll save me hundreds of dollars in the cost of fiber! If I keep the males, they may provide enough fiber to sell, too.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 19, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------

